# most expensive leo morph



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

hi as the title says i was wondering what is the most expensive leo morph at the moment, and does anyone have a pic of these genes? thankyou


----------



## Seventh (Feb 4, 2007)

*Most expensive i have seen is a le**ucistic fat tail going for £1,405 :mf_dribble:*


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I dont think there is a morph that is exspensive its self unless it has just been uncovered, its the line breeding and combinations of mutations that make the morph expensive. 
And you still cant put your finger on a morph because of the constant price drops. Engima for example a year or 2 ago you could have paid well in excess of £1000 for one, now you can pick them up for £90 (obviously this morph has decreased so much due to the possible health issues).

Red Stripe is another example, low quality specimens can go for £60-80, but JMG's red stripe which have been line bred and have produced the ideal red stripe go for in excess of $2000 for some!


----------



## Mischke (Oct 31, 2008)

Enigma is the most expensive mutation i know about at the time. 

Here are some pictures of mine: 

Enigma, het Tremper:










Mack Tremper Enigma: 










Bell Enigma:


----------

